# Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke



## degl (18. November 2006)

@All,

Gesternabend,eigentlich schon Nachmittags(16:00) war ich an der Schönbergerseebrücke und was muß ich erleben :Brückenkopf für Angler gesperrt???????????????
Von wem:3 in Worten DREI russiche Mitbürger mit 20 in Worten ZWANZIG Angelruten?????????????

 Meine Bitte,doch etwas zusammenzurücken,wurde freundlich entsprochen und ich konnte mich rechts an der Seite zum angeln hinstellen.
Nach und nach trafen andere Angler ein,denen wurde erklärt:wir halten die Plätze frei und daher könne nun keiner mehr sich dazustellen(hatte ich ein Glück).

Das das nicht ohne Motzerei und Zoff abging ist wohl zu verstehen.
Gegen 18:00 war dann der Brückenkopf fest in der Hand eines ganzen "Freundesclans" vodkaliebender Mitbürger,die in kurzer Zeit doch auch mir zu verstehen gaben,das ich eigentlich störe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,mehr durch Blicke als durch Ansprache.
Ich erkannte,das die "Familie" lieber unter sich bleiben will und zog von dannen,was dazu führte,das ich mir nun im Dunkeln irgendwo vor Holm am Mittelstrand einen Platz suchte um wenigstens in "Ruhe"angeln zu können.

Leider hatte ich nicht einen Biss zu verzeichnen,sodas ich das Jahr 2006 nicht in guter Erinnerung behalte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Angeltechnisch)

bis denne

gruß degl

@all,
will hier keine Diskusion über das Verhalten anderer lostreten,
aber den Weg zur Seebrücke am Schönbergerstrand werde ich mir in Zukunft sparen.
Und doch beschäftig mich die Frage nach Fairniss und Chancengleicheit und ich frage mich wie so ein Verhalten zu bewerten ist................Entäuschung herrscht z.Zt. bei mir vor


----------



## greenangel (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

hi
ja ,irgendwie hast du schon recht.Ich kann es verstehen wenn man mal für jemanden nen platz freihält,aber nicht für ne ganze sippe nen ganzen küstenabschnitt!
mfg greenangel


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Hört sich vieleicht blöd an, aber ich wäre froh dass Du noch heile Knochen hast.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Skipper47 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Na, noch kein Kommentar???? Das wundert mich. Also ich hatte erwartet das sowas kommt wie, das könnten auch deutsche Angler gewesen sein oder die müssen das so machen, weil sie am verhungern sind. Auch Ironie!!!!!


----------



## Raabiat (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

hehehe.....passt genau ins bild vieler anderer Threads :q:q
aber wenn ich dann wieder meine meinung schreibe gibbet wieder auf'n sack weil ich zu sehr pauschalisiere und weil ja nicht alle gleich sind:q:q

jaja....aber ist schon verdammt oft wo sowas über unsere osteuropäischen mitbürger geschrieben wird#h

und nu gebt mir auf'n sack :q:q:q


----------



## Skipper47 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

In England sind sie auch voll dabei. s. "Anglerkrieg in Großbritanien" letzte Ausgabe Blinker. Die Kontrolleure wurden aber richtig ausgestattet. Mitarbeiter der "Environment Agency" sind mit Schlagstöcken, schusssicheren Westen und Handschellenm ausgerüstet und haben polizeiliche Vollmachten. Dort haben es Osteuropäer auf die Karpfen abgesehn.


----------



## tamandua (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Das sind ja wieder einmal unschöne Nachrichten, die man lesen muss. Leider ist man machtlos, solange alles in legalen Bahnen verläuft. Eine Lösung dieser immer wiederkehrenden Problematik ist wohl (wenn überhaupt) nur langfristig zu finden.


----------



## degl (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

@all,

natuerlich ist das auch nur eine Momentaufnahme gewesen,
ärgerlich wärs esrt dann,wenn das nun jeden Tag so wär.
Aber ich kann ja auch nicht jeden Tag nachschauen ob die Brücke frei ist und Illegal wars meiner Erkenntniss nach auch nicht.
Ich stelle mir nur vor es wäre ne grössere Truppe mit der Absicht zu angeln erschienen,das hätte dann auch in eine Hauerei ausarten können.
Gestern wurde nur gepöbelt und auf "dicke Hose" gemacht#c

gruß degl


----------



## lügenbaron (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Ich habe ja sowas am Donnerstag auf der Seebrücke Grömitz erlebt.
5 Typen, die ich nicht als Angler bezeichnen möchte, hatten den Brückenkopf in Beschlag genommen.
Kurz nach meiner Ankunft, hörte ich schon von einem deutsch sprechendem Angler die haben viele Würmer, und viel Wodka  die bleiben länger.
Während ich da so stand, beobachtete ich wie einer dieser Typen einen Dorsch fing der maximal 30 cm hatte.
Er schmiß diesen Babyfisch einige Meter in Richtung seiner Sachen, ein paar Minuten später noch ein Wurf nun war der Fisch da wo er ihn wohl haben wollte also erst mal ein Wodka.
Als er dann diesen untermaßigen Fisch tot schlug kam ein Angler und machte ihn auf das Schonmaß von 38 cm aufmerksam.
Was der Typ darauf geantwortet  hat weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls ging der Angler zu seinem Kollegen und sagte laß uns einpacken, kein bock mich hier bedrohen zu lassen.
Ich bin dann auch gegangen
Und was lernen wir aus der Geschicht?? Tun wir uns zusammen, laßt uns mal in Gruppen angeln dann werden solche Typen auch ruhiger. Alleine steht man natürlich auf verlorenen Posten.
Ich bim Angler, das ist mein Hobby und ich bin nicht bereit mir von solchen Tyen den Spaß an meinem Hobby versauen zu lassen |uhoh: 

Ihr etwa ?


Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## just4fan (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir aus der Geschicht?? Tun wir uns zusammen, laßt uns mal in Gruppen angeln dann werden solche Typen auch ruhiger. Alleine steht man natürlich auf verlorenen Posten.
> Ich bim Angler, das ist mein Hobby und ich bin nicht bereit mir von solchen Tyen den Spaß an meinem Hobby versauen zu lassen |uhoh:
> 
> Ihr etwa ?
> ...



genau da liegt unser problem, jeder von uns deutschen macht sein eigenes ding, schaut in andere kulturen und lernt!!!!


----------



## Raabiat (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

hmm naja, sollte man auch alles relativ betrachten....

momentan bin ich glücklich, hab mein hobby und hab meine gesundheit....

ruckzuck wird aus gesundheit was ganz anderes...und zwar nur weil man die falschen wegen was angebabbelt hat.....und machen wir uns nichts vor: vodkabetankte osteuropäer sind alles andere als gewaltscheuend.....

ich lebe lieber gesund und üb mein hobby woanders aus...
das entbehrt zwar jedlicher courage, lebt sich aber auf dauer ungefährlicher#c

Für mich sind die Probleme ein klares Indiz dafür, dass unser Freund und Helfer mehr eingebunden werden sollte. So wie es in den Niederlanden der Fall ist.#c


----------



## Skipper47 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Tun wir uns zusammen, gut gesagt aber setz das mal um, du wirst alleine stehn. Ich kenne schon etliche Angler die ihr Hobby wegen dieser Probleme aufgegeben haben. Gute Nacht Germany!!!


----------



## freibadwirt (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ruckzuck wird aus gesundheit was ganz anderes...und zwar nur weil man die falschen wegen was angebabbelt hat.....und machen wir uns nichts vor: vodkabetankte osteuropäer sind alles andere als gewaltscheuend.#c


 
Tolle Aussichten für die nächsten Jahre . Ist eh von unseren Politikern so gewollt geh da jede Wette ein.#c :m 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Raabiat (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Tolle Aussichten für die nächsten Jahre . Ist eh von unseren Politikern so gewollt geh da jede Wette ein.#c :m
> Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



vielleicht nich gewollt aber höchstwahrscheinlich billigend in Kauf genommen. Ich bin aber noch immer guter Dinge dass es zum Thema "Kontrollen" noch eingige Änderungen geben wird.

Ich gehe weiterhin meinen "feigen Weg"..

PS: letztendlich verstoßen die ja gegen Gesetze (mit dem nicht waidgerechten töten und dem einbehalten untermaßiger Fische)....wie sinnvoll ist ein Anruf bei der Polizei??#c


----------



## freibadwirt (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



Raabiat schrieb:


> PS: letztendlich verstoßen die ja gegen Gesetze (mit dem nicht waidgerechten töten und dem einbehalten untermaßiger Fische)....wie sinnvoll ist ein Anruf bei der Polizei??#c


 
Bei uns Aussichtslos  die kontrolieren lieber Kinder um Osteuropäer machen die einen großen Bogen.#q #q #q 

Gru0 Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## tiger (18. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

oh mann ich weiss ja nicht habe das ganze allerdings auch schon 
erlbet allerdings waren das ein haufen halbstarker mir verdächtig nach "neonazis" aussehende bürger die sich nich mit wodka dafür aber mit bier die birne weggesoffen haben und freundlich waren die nun auch nicht wirklich!!
habe allerdings auch schon mit osteuropäern das selbe vergnügen gehbat wie ihr!!
aber pauschlisieren lässt sich das ganze nicht!!#
mfg
tiger


----------



## babsi (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Moin, moin#h

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob diese Mitbürger alle die nötigen Papiere hatten. Um dieses festzustellen sollte man schon die Polizei informieren, zumal die sich nicht waitgerecht verhalten haben. Ich weiss, dass die Polizei in diesen Fällen erscheinen wird, um es zu überprüfen. Es mag in Gunzenhausen anders sein.
Unsere Polizei hat eventuell mehr Erfahrung mit osteuropäischen Mitbürgern.

Gruss|wavey:

Babsi


----------



## lügenbaron (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe wollte der Angler der Bedroht wurde nach verlassen der Seebrücke die Polizei anrufen
Werde ich in zukunft auch machen
Außerdem nehme ich jetzt auch meinen Hund mit


 Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

hätte mich auch gewundert wenn es von denen zur Abwechslung mal was positives zu berichten gäbe .... |gr:


----------



## The_Duke (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe wollte der Angler der Bedroht wurde nach verlassen der Seebrücke die Polizei anrufen
> Werde ich in zukunft auch machen
> *Außerdem nehme ich jetzt auch meinen Hund mit*
> 
> ...



Gute Idee! #6 
Dann haben die wenigstens gleich ne Fleischeinlage für ihre Kohlsuppe, die sie mitten auf der Seebrücke kochen! :q 
Hab das letztes Jahr auf der Grömitzer Brücke erlebt!
Kam ne ganze Horde mit Kind und Kegel, haben erstmal unsere Klamotten von den Bänken geworfen und sich breit gemacht.
Bald schon brodelte irgendeine Kohlsuppe auf nem Gaskocher und da kein starker Wind wehte, stank es bald bestialisch...und das schreibe ich ohne Übertreibung!
Da wir nur zu zweit waren und 11 männlichen Russen gegenüber standen, haben wir dann zusammen gepackt und sind verduftet.

Bei aller Toleranz, es ist schade, daß vor Einbürgerungen kein Wesenstest gemacht wird. (Ironie)


----------



## Gunnar. (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Mal ne Kzurfassung meiner Geschichte,

-Problem : das selbe wie beim TE,
- Polizei  rufen ... na klar mach ich doch,
- Polizei kommt , läßt sich mit Nettigkeiten wie "Nazischweine , Faschisten" begrüßen , spricht dann ein Platzverbot aus. Gleichzeitig mit ner Ankündigung wenn se in ner haben Stunde nicht weg sind wird mit Gewalt geräumt......Großes Gelächter auf der anderen Seite.........

Auf Anfrage ob die Herrschaften in Grün wirklich nach ner halben Stunde ernst machen wollen , kam eine klare Verneinung.Mann wolle doch nicht am nächsten Tag in der Bildzeitung lesen wie ausländerfeindlich die Polizei sei.

Später haben sich dann Urlauber mit dicker Brieftasche beschwert. Das hatte dann auch schnell Folgen : Die Brücke wurde für's Angeln gesperrt.

Das ganze ist jetzt 3 Jahre her. Wie es momentan aussieht weiß ich nicht. War seid dem nicht mehr dort.

Obwohl es hier verpönt ist politisch zu werden.Mich wundert es nicht das die NPD hier im Landtag eingezogen ist. Es mißfällt mir zwar sehr , aber wie gesagt , wundern tut es mich nicht.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

wir waren gestern mit booten von neustadt aus draußen,anschliessend wollten wir auch noch auf nach grömitz.
in grömitz angekommen gabs den horror pur....brückenkopf mit russen voll.....und die waren natürlich auch voll,einer von denen lag volltrunken auf einer der bänke wo sonst mütterchen mit väterchen sitzt um sich zu erholen.
da wohl die polizei angst hat gegen solche netten ausländichen mitbürger vorzugehen wird es wohl bald so kommen das man das angeln auf den seebrücken verbietet.
ich verstehe bloss nicht das die netten mit vodka gefüllten herren ohne schein dort angeln dürfen und niemand etwas tut.
man könnte natürlich sowas wie eine bürgerwehr  einrichten was dann aber bestimmt als rechtsradikalismus eingestuft würde.
wir sind dann gestern abend noch nach neustadt auf die seebrücke gefahren....auch russen....aber die hatten mitleid mit uns verblödeten deutschen und haben uns angeln lassen.
*armes deutschland....wie tief bist du gesunken das wir nichteinmal ohne gefahr angeln können?????*
*gruß klaus*


----------



## norge_klaus (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Bin gerade gestern Abend aus Kalifornien zurückgekehrt. Habe dort auf der Seebrücke in Los Angeles Unmengen von Anglern gesehen. Dem Aussehen nach der unterschiedlichsten Nationalität. Alle einträchtig nebeneinander und keiner besoffen. Das mit dem Alk und damit einhergehender Agressivität bei den Osteuropäern, scheint mir also auch ein nicht unerhebliches Problem zu sein. Ist schon gar nicht so schlecht, das man in Amiland in der Öffentlichkeit keinen Alkohol trinken darf ( mal abgesehen, von den Papiertüten-Flaschen-Trinkern  ).

Das wird auch durchgesetzt. Und vor dem Sheriff haben alle Respekt ! Zu Recht ! 

Norge-Klaus


----------



## Frostbeule (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen dass es sich durchaus lohnt in solchen Fällen die Polizei zu rufen.Ich habe das mal an der Staustufe Geesthacht probiert,nachdem ich einen Russen darauf aufmerksam machen wollte, dass 6 Ruten pro Angler dann doch etwas viel sind.Seine Reaktion war ein Herumpöbeln - Handy raus - 30min später kam die Polizei und hat 12 Angler wegen Fischwilderei angezeigt,alle ohne Papiere mit z.t. untermaßigen Zandern im Gepäck - dass hat mich echt riesig gefreut,dass die Polizei auch solche Sachen ernst nimmt und nicht nur nach Falschparkern sucht.#6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen dass es sich durchaus lohnt in solchen Fällen die Polizei zu rufen.Ich habe das mal an der Staustufe Geesthacht probiert,nachdem ich einen Russen darauf aufmerksam machen wollte, dass 6 Ruten pro Angler dann doch etwas viel sind.Seine Reaktion war ein Herumpöbeln - Handy raus - 30min später kam die Polizei und hat 12 Angler wegen Fischwilderei angezeigt,alle ohne Papiere mit z.t. untermaßigen Zandern im Gepäck - dass hat mich echt riesig gefreut,dass die Polizei auch solche Sachen ernst nimmt und nicht nur nach Falschparkern sucht.#6


schade ist ja bloß das du nicht dafür vom staat also von uns bezahlt wirst um die behörden auf sowas hinzuweisen.
wozu sind denn die jungs in den tollen uniformen da....dieses problem gibt es ja nicht seit gestern....im normalfall müssten doch die uniformierten sich an solchen angelstellen doch mal umsehen ohne das wir sie anrufen.
gerade die staustufe ist ja auch so ein hammerding wo sich kaum noch deutsche angler sehen lassen,oder wo wir gerade bei hamburg sind...billerhuderinsel.....elbstrom am forumhotel...oder bille höhe böttcherhof,sogar der zander-hotspot "steigenberger hotel" ist ja nun von diesem problem betroffen.
es stellt sich nur die frage was man tun sollte oder was man tun kann.
gruß klaus;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## lügenbaron (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Also ich werde in Zukunft wenn ich verstöße gegen das Fischereigesetz sehe die Polizei Anrufen ob die sich dann kümmern oder nicht weiß ich nicht
Aber ich will nicht mehr tatenlos bei sowas Zusehen#d 


Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## Skipper47 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Lt. Fisch & Fang tauchen auch immer mehr gefälschte Fischereischeine auf. In Kneipen und auf Flohmärkten für um die 50.-€ zu haben. Wenn die Papiere eingezogen werden was solls, der nächste Flohmarkt kommt bestimmt. Wie ich in etlichen Foren verfolgen konnte nimmt das Problem zu und ich glaube ausser Bayern ist jedes Bundesland betroffen. Wenn nicht bald etwas in dieser Richtung unternommen wird, können wir unsere Fische im Supermarkt kaufen und uns am WE mit einem Angelspiel amüsieren. Den Polizisten sind glaube ich die Hände gebunden sie sind die ausführenden Organe, die Befehle kommen von ganz oben. Wenn unsere Polizisten könnten wie sie wollten würde es wahrscheinlich anders aussehen.


----------



## Frostbeule (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Na ja,ich war schon verwundert das die Polizei überhaupt aufgetaucht ist.Wenn man solche Szenen beobachtet sollte man echt die Polizei rufen,ich habe schon gehört dass die "Angler" auch ganz gern mal zulangen,auch wenn man sie mal darauf hinweist,dass die städtische Müllabfuhr nicht unmittelbar am Elbstrand ihre Vodgaflaschen einsammelt - Sorry,aber ich bin durch jahrelanges angeln an der Elbe etwas "vorbelastet"


----------



## lügenbaron (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

@ THE DUKE bin mal gespannt wie dei einen über 30 Kilo Schweren hund in ihren Topf bekommen|muahah: 

Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## Hendrik (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Von jeder Seebrücke hier in der Gegend hört man die selben Geschichten. 
Selbst einem älteren Vereinskammeraden, der Jahrzehnte regelmäßig dort geangelt hat, ist es dort zu bunt geworden und meidet die Brücke. 
Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr beim Angeln auf alkoholisierte Osteuropäer zu treffen und stelle mich lieber direkt an den Stand.
...Eigentlich schade, dass man sich so vergraueln lässt !


----------



## Gunnar. (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

*Eigentlich schade, dass man sich so vergraueln lässt !*
Genau das ist es was mich so ärgert. Da muß mann sich im eigenen Land von diesem Gelichter das Hobby vermiesen lassen......3fach kotz.........


----------



## Fehlerteufel (19. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



Fips III schrieb:


> Nicht das Jemand denkt, ich wäre dafür,
> 
> 
> nur fast Alle sind Deutsche mit Deutschem Pass.
> ...


also freibrief für unsere mitbürger die ich nicht zu denen zähle


----------



## hans albers (24. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

moin..
also bei mir war es genau umgekehrt,
am freitag mit  5 voll-proleten - glatzen
die sich  ein bier nach dem anderen reingekippt haben,
nemos abgeschlagen haben und auch sonst die dümmsten sprüche abgelassen haben,auf der brücke in rerik gestanden.
leider war ich alleine,
und bin dann auch nach 2 stunden abgehauen,
weil ich kein bock mehr hatte...
am samstag dann mit  bunt gemischter truppe
(deutsche , polen, russen)ca.12 leute
ein fröhliches angeln erlebt, obwohl es voller war
hat jeder rücksicht genommen,
und man konnte mit jedem in einem normalen ton reden.


hans


----------



## Pikehunter20 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Tja, nur wenn jeder den Feigen weg geht wird das nur schlimmer, ich kämpfe lieber für das woran ich glaube und für was ich stehe! In WVH am HElgolandkai ist es auch immer das selbe betrunkene Russen die pöblen und alles mitnehmen was  nach fisch riecht, letztes ahr ist eine Pöbelei in deiner Schlägerei ausgeartet, Gewalt ist zwar keine Lösung nur irgendwann reicht es auch, oder?? Und das wird auch durch duldung nicht besser, aber es ist wirklich schade, wenn mann mal zurückdenkt und an gemeinschaftliches ANgeln denkt, egal wie eng es war es war immer fröhlich und freundschaftlich! 

*Armes Deutschland, wo bist du gelandet.....

PS: Bitte denkt jetzt nicht von mir das ich ein Prügelnder Nazi bin oder so, nur was zuviel ist ist zuviel....

Petrie Heil & Tight Lines


*


----------



## hans albers (24. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

na ,..
denn ma gute nacht

hans


----------



## Koschi (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Ich warte nur noch auf Sprüche wie "Die deutsche Ostsee den Deutschen!". Wenn erstmal die Jungs ohne Haare die Russen auf den Brücken gefunden haben, werden wir über die Geschehnisse an der Ostsee nicht mehr aus dem Anglerbord informiert, sondern von der Bild-Zeitung.

Na, hat ja dann auch mit Angeln nicht mehr viel zu tun. 

Im Ernst: mal losgelöst von Alkohol oder Staatsbürgerschaft, die Polizei gehört IMMER gerufen, wenn gegen Jagdrecht verstoßen wird. Nicht aufhören. Lieber selbst mal die Presse über die Umstände informieren, vielleicht sehen wir das dann bald bei explosiv bei RTL.


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Sagen wir mal so - die Presse ist nicht ganz aussen vor. In der Bücherreihe "Die Angelführer" ist im Buch über die Kieler Ecke bei der Schönbecker Seebrücke auch sinngemäss ein Vermerk darüber, dass die Deutsch-Russische Freundschaft dort des öfteren arg strapaziert wird. :q

Gruss,
Kieler_Ostufer


----------



## Skipper47 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Ich bin unserem Hobby seit 50 Jahren verfallen aber sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Mit deutschen jugendlichen ob Glatze oder nicht (mag die auch nicht) konnte ich mich immer noch unterhalten, ohne dass mir gesagt wird :"ich weiss wo dein Auto steht". Ich habe aber mit diesen Mitbürgern schon alles durch, vom Messer bis zu zerstochenen Reifen von meinem Kumpel und nur weil wir den Platz nicht geräumt haben. Es mag zwar noch Bundesländer geben wo das nicht so schlimm ist aber ich mache für die keine Lichterkette. Denkt was ihr wollt aber früher konnte ich in ruhe auch mal vom Ufer nachts angeln und das ist leider nicht mehr möglich. Man freut sich nach einer arbeitsreichen Woche auf ein paar Stunden am Wasser und kann einpacken, weil die Jungs aus Russland unter sich sein wollen. Danke, mir reicht es.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Schade wenn selbst "ältere" (bitte nicht schlagen :q) 
Angler so frustriert sind...

Ich werd versuchen nächstes Jahr in unserem Verein 
ein Amt als Kontrolleur zu bekommen und dann könne 
die Brüder sich warm anziehen.  
Und die grünen äh sorry blauen Freunde und Helfer 
schonmal die Autos tanken und Handschellen ölen :q


----------



## degl (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

@TorskNI,

da kann ich nur hoffen das dir nix passiert.
Der Brückenwächter,den die Gemeinde mal zum Kontrollgang auf der Brücke bestimmt hat,dem ist das Kontrollieren vergangen.
Wenn die Erzählungen stimmen,dann ist selbst auf seine Bitte die "Ordnungsbehördlich vorgesehenen Mitarbeiter,wohl noch in Grün",nicht gekommen......................

Das macht Nachdenklich.

Ausserdem war in meiner Einlassung eher der Gedanke der Einstellung/Geisteshaltung was mich umtrieb diesen Bericht so zu verfassen.................dachte nicht das soviele ähnliches erlebt haben.

Nochmal zu Klarstellung:in Lebensgefahr habe ich mich nicht befunden und in den vergangenen Jahren war die Brücke auch oft voll,doch irgenwie konnten sich alle arrangieren.

UND SO SOLLTE ES AUCH SEIN|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## Fehlerteufel (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



hans albers schrieb:


> na ,..
> denn ma gute nacht
> 
> hans


ob der wahre hans albers auch so gedacht hätte!!!!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

ich möchte nur mal wissen ob die russichen (angler) auch so ein grosses mundwerk hätten wenn da 5 deutsche angler stehen würden die sich nicht durch ne pulle vodka einschüchtern ließen._*
Kopf hoch Leute!!!!
Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser!!!:q:q:q:q:q
*_


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Ihr kennt sie doch, mit der Masse sind sie stark und einzeln dann ganz nett und höflich 

Nein mal im Ernst, es gibt auch welche die OK sind und mit denen man sich unterhalten kann, aber bei anderen kann man nur den Kopfschütteln und gut auf seine Gesundheit und seine Angelsachen aufpassen! Polizisten kommen nur, wenn sie mit mehr als 2 Mann anrücken können oder ihr ihnen erzählt, dass es nur 2 sind, die da Stress machen


----------



## MC-Carp (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

@ fehlerteufel :

Was nu ? 

KLAGT NICHT ! KÄMPFT !   ??????

Bei uns am Niederrhein ist das so´ne Sache ! Morgends 5 Uhr am Wasser, vorbei an 3 eventuell anders denkenden Familien und ich reiß mein Maul auf ???????

Ne sorry, bin bestimmt keiner der einfach nur sämtlichen Konflikten aus dem Weg geht, aber was die an Zusammenhalt bieten können wir mit ein oder zwei Anglern kaum übertreffen.

Mir geht deren Verhalten auch auf den Nerv ! Aber : Ich will einfach nur angeln und meine Ruhe haben. ICH kann eh nichts gegen die machen! Das sollte die Aufgabe anderer Personen sein! 
Jetzt heißt es wieder : Klar, wenn jeder so denkt !

Ne Leute mal ganz im Ernst:Morgends 5 Uhr.... dunkel...alleine...12 andere (Nationalität egal !!!) und mir gefällt deren Verhalten nicht und ich  "saug" die alle an ?????

Das lassen wir mal !!!

Schade, aber es ist so !!!

CU
MC-Carp


----------



## voidman (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Hei Leute!  Hab gerade ihre Geschichten gelesen. Bin selber ein Spätaussiedler. Schade dass so was passieren könnte. Ich hasse selber solcher Angler, die mehr trinken als angeln. Aber bin nicht sicher dass immer mehr russischen Anlger  als deutschen  sind.    KLAGT NICHT ! KÄMPFT ! das ist meine Meinung. Man soll auch in der  Lage  seine Meinung zu verteidigen. Die Polizei anzurufen kann jeder ! Wenn ihr alle nur auf die Polizei sich verlässt, dann habe ich nicht mehr zu sagen.....


----------



## seefisch 2005 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

KLAGT NICHT ! KÄMPFT ! das ist meine Meinung. Man soll auch in der Lage seine Meinung zu verteidigen. Die Polizei anzurufen kann jeder ! Wenn ihr alle nur auf die Polizei sich verlässt, dann habe ich nicht mehr zu sagen.....[/quote]

Hallo voidmann das ist jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint und ich will auch ganz sicher nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Nur ein teil deiner Antwort klingt wie eine kampfansage.
Das Problem ist nämlich das die hemschwelle zur Gewalt bei einigen Ost und Südeuropeaern sehr niedrig ist, und deshalb verballe auseinandersetzungen in der Regel im Krankenhaus enden. 
Ich mache mich auch lieber selber stark als die Polizei zu rufen,nur einer gegen drei mit niedriger hemschwelle geht für die meisten einzelnen schlecht aus.(und Anwesende schauen ja dann wie das Wasser kommt und geht und haben nichts gesehen. Gruß Olli


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



voidman schrieb:


> Hei Leute!  Hab gerade ihre Geschichten gelesen. Bin selber ein Spätaussiedler. Schade dass so was passieren könnte. Ich hasse selber solcher Angler, die mehr trinken als angeln. Aber bin nicht sicher dass immer mehr russischen Anlger  als deutschen  sind.    KLAGT NICHT ! KÄMPFT ! das ist meine Meinung. Man soll auch in der  Lage  seine Meinung zu verteidigen. Die Polizei anzurufen kann jeder ! Wenn ihr alle nur auf die Polizei sich verlässt, dann habe ich nicht mehr zu sagen.....





Das hört sich echt krass an! Das schöne an unserem System ist, das wir eine ausführende Gewalt (Polizei usw.) haben und diese auch nutzen müssen. Alles andere ist selbstjustitz und bei uns ilegal! und Du bist am Ende derjenige der die Zeche zahlen darf.

Aber trotzdem Danke für Deine Ehrlichkeit und Offenheit vielleicht ist das der richtige Weg?! 
über die "guten" Aussiedler eine Brücke zu schlagen...


----------



## lügenbaron (28. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

@ See05 ich glaube wir Sprechen die Selbe Sprache
Man muß da auch mal dagegen halten die sind nur Stark weil sie meißt inder Gruppe sind wenn da mal von uns ne Gruppe Angler kommt und dagegen hält werden die auch ruhiger


 Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Es schrieb im Verlaufe dieses Threads bereits mal jemand von seinem Eindruck in Los Angeles... Im Amiland war ich noch nie aber schon oft in Dänemark und da gibts auch keine großen Spannungen auf Molen und auch dort tummeln sich Angler jeder Nationalität...

irgendwie scheint mir das doch ein "deutsches Problem" zu sein!? Vielleicht liegt es an den vielen Verboten hierzulande... auf der Seebrücke darfst ar nicht angeln, auf der nächsten nur zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten und Molen und Häfen sind bei uns ja fast schon traditionell gesperrt... 
Klar, wir haben weniger Küstenkilometer als die Dänen und Amis und gehen uns somit vermutlich gegenseitig schneller und heftiger auf den Sack.

In Rotenburg an der Fulda (wo ich bis jetzt noch wohne) haben wir aber ähnliche Probleme und das ist ja nun nicht gerade die Küste... In meiner "Ex-Heimat" Frankfurt am Main kann man sich alleine abends und nachts schon lange nicht mehr an den Fluß wagen...

Davon abgesehen, möchte ich aber betonen, daß mich diverse Aussiedlerfamilien aber ebenso ohne irgendwelche Vorurteile an ihrem kleinen Familienleben am Flußufer des Mains haben teilnehmen lassen! Ich wurde zum grillen eingeladen und wurde für ein paar Stunden fast schon zum Familienmitglied... Das gibts eben auch...

Damit aber niemand glaubt, ich sei ein gutgläubiger Spinner, der diese in diesem Thread genannten Wodtkageschwängerten Typen in Schutz nehmen will, möchte ich betonen, daß gegen jede Art von Gewalt vorgegangen werden muß und wir als Deutsche uns so einen Mist nicht gefallen lassen dürfen!!
leider weiß ich auch keinen anderen Rat, als die Polizei zu holen, denn zur Selbstjustiz greifen kann keine Lösung sein, damit begibt man sich auf das Niveau derer, die man zu bekämpfen versucht...



> Man muß da auch mal dagegen halten die sind nur Stark weil sie meißt inder Gruppe sind wenn da mal von uns ne Gruppe Angler kommt und dagegen hält werden die auch ruhiger



Genau so sieht die Sache aus! Die Typen werden dann nämlich nichts machen!
Also gemeinsam angeln gehen, macht eh mehr Spaß #h


----------



## Micky (28. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Sicher hat jeder das Recht, in dem Anfangs geschilderten Fall, die Polizei zu rufen (ob zuständig oder nicht), nur wenn die wirklich kommen sollten, wissen die Jungs (egal welcher Nationalität) woher der Anruf kam, wenn Ihr kurz vorher mit Angelgerät wieder umdrehen musstet. Auf das nächste Zusammentreffen könnte ich im Zeifelsfall lieber verzichten. Wenn die Jungz wirklich auf Krawall und Konfrontation aus sind, dann lieber einmal die Fresse halten, Konfrontation jeglicher Art vermeiden, kehrt Marsch und an den Strand gehen.


*Zu dem Thema möchte ich dann aber auch mal POSITIVES beitragen.*

Ich habe vor bummelig einem Jahr zwei Kasachen beim Angeln auf der Seebrücke in WH kennengelernt. Anfangs war ich auch eher skeptisch, sicher auch etwas vorbelastet durch andere Berichte hier aus dem AB, ob ich die nun unbedingt kennenlernen wollte. Aber bevor ich auch nur meine Sachen ausgepackt hatte, gab es zur Begrüßung erst mal nen Schluck Vodka. Gut, es war kühl, und ein Schluck hat mir bisher noch nicht geschadet. ;-) Die rückten dann aber auch sofort, ohne dass ich auch nur gefagt habe, Ihre Angeln etwas zur Seite so dass ich auch nach vorne weg angeln konnte. Im laufe des Jahres traf ich die beiden dann noch 1-2 mal dort an, man unterhielt sich und alles war gut. Seit 3 Wochen weiß ich, dass einer von den beiden direkt gegenüber von mir ein Eigenheim baut und sein Anglerkollege gestern auch auf seinem Richtfest war. Nach dem Richtspruch saßen wir drei bei "klaren Getränken" noch ne ganze Weile zusammen (wurde deutlich später als sonst...) und haben verabredet, sobald unsere Häuser fertig sind, gemeinsam zum angeln fahren. Es geht also auch anders....

Man sollte grundsätzlich seine Vorurteile gegenüber Kasachen/Russen/Polen etc. ablegen und einfach die Kommunikation suchen. Ein freundliches MOIN MOIN hat mir jedenfalls bisher nicht geschadet um irgendwo angeln zu können. Sicher, wenn kein Platz ist, dann ist kein Platz, aber Kommunikation hilft manchmal sehr ! 

Die Jungs kochen auch nur mit Wasser und wenn man Freundlichkeit säht, wird man auch Freundlichkeit ernten... (5 Euro fürs Phrasenschwein)

Nächstes Beispiel:

In Dahme auf der Seebrücke sind auch oft viele Angler anderer Nationalitäten, und selbst da kommt man mit denen ins Gespräch ohne das Gefühl zu bekommen unerwünscht zu sein. Die Jungs haben auch Internet und das AB ist denen auch ein Begriff.

Sicher gibt es schwarze Schafe, aber ob die unbedingt alle aus dem Ostblock kommen wage ich SEHR zu bezweifeln....


----------



## Gunnar. (28. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Es geht doch nicht um "gute" oder "schlechte" Ausländer. 
Fakt das es mit einer bestimmten Sorte von denen quer durchs Land zum Teil massive Probleme. Und es ist Fakt das man in einigen Gegenen von der Staatsgewalt mit diesen Problemen allein gelassen wird.Wenn mir die Polizei sagt das sie nicht Handeln aus "Angst" als ausländerfeindlich zu gelten , spricht das Bände. Wenn dann noch dazukommt das einem geraten wird sich daraus zu halten aus Sorge um das eigene Wohl und das der Familie, ist bei mir der Ärger groß.Da "trösten" auch positive Beispiele wenig.
Wenn ich falsch parke würde man mich am liebsten auf's Schafott zerren.Bei denen dagegen kneift die Staatsgewalt vor Angst den A.r.s.c.h. zusammen und speist einem mit hohlen Phrasen ab.
Wenn man aber trotzden den Mund auf macht , kommen andere wieder aus ihren Löchern und wollen einem gleich in die braune Schublade stecken.
Einfach zum k.o.t.z.e.n.


----------



## angelradler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Hallo alle miteinander,

habe mit Interesse die Artikel gelesen.Bis zum 19.11.06 kannte ich die Seebrücke noch nicht.
Nach den Dt.-Meisterschaften(17-18.11.06), an der unsere Frauen teilgenommen haben, sind wir noch einen Tag länger geblieben und haben uns  diese Brücke ausgesucht.
Wir dachten, (zwei Männer und zwei Frauen) wenn wir gegen
16 Uhr auf der Brücke sind bekommen wir noch einen Platz.
Pustekuchen, die war schon besetzt, mit "Osteuropäischen Mitbürgern".
Das die dort angeln war mir eigentlich wurscht, nur mich nervt die Tatsache, dass ich Urlaub nehmen muß um dort mal zu angeln und eben diese Mitbürger haben immer Urlaub.
Das ist nicht nur dort so, auch bei uns in Berlin und Umgebung sind die besten Plätze eigentlich an jedem Wochentag belegt und nun raten wir mal von wem????


----------



## Hamsterson (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Moin! 

Ich muss mich auch als Russen outen. Das oben beschriebene Problem kenne ich persönlich kaum, weil ich ja kaum vom Ufer aus angle. Aber so wie ich meine Landsleute, besonders die Sorte, die kaum arbeiten und nur den Vodka hineinkippen, kenne, war es mir nicht neu, was ich hier gelesen habe. Wenn Ihr wollt, könnte ich Euch versuchen zu erklären, wieso die Russen Euch so das Leben verderben. Also, meistens handelt es um die russischen Asys. Bloß die deutschen Asys tummeln sich auf den Bahnhöfen oder in den Parks, die russischen mit einer Rute in einer Hand und Flasche Vodka in der anderen auf den Seebrücken, Molen und was weiß ich noch wo, auf den Stellen also, von denen man mit geringsten Investitionen noch Fisch angeln kann. Außerdem angelt in Russland, grob geschätzt, fast jeder zweite Mann. Und was tun, wenn man keine Arbeit hat oder keine will, tja, saufen, saufen, saufen und eventuell noch angeln, die Zeit gibt es ja in Überfluss. 

Generell kann ich sagen, dass Der Staat in Deutschland viel zu tolerant ist. Ladendiebe werden so gut wie gar nicht bestrafft, Ordnungswidrigkeiten werden nicht angezeigt, dank dem zu humanen Sozialsystem kommt es zum Verfall der Gesellschaft, Millionen von Mitbürgern  leben auf fremde Kosten und das zum Teil schon einige Generationen lang. Und dazu noch die barbarische Horden, die aus Deutschland, das gemacht haben, was wir jetzt mit Euch gemeinsam sehen. Ich bin kein Politiker und auch kein Neonazi, ich selber wurde in UdSSR geboren, aber eins ist mir klar, so kann es nicht weiter gehen, denn wenn wir wollen, dass unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder zumindest nicht viel schlechter als wir jetzt leben, muss es in diesem lande was geschehen. Und wir, als Angler, könnten z. B. einen kleinen Beitrag dazu leisten, indem wir bei solchen Zwischenfällen nicht einfach weggucken. Aber bitte versuchen sie nicht Euch mit den Russen zu prügeln, Straßenschlägerei ist so eine Art Volksport in Russland. Holt lieber Eures Handy aus der Tasche. Ein Anruf kann da schon ein Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Skipper47 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

#h Ups das haut mich glatt um. Danke für deine ehrliche Aussage.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



Hamsterson schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich muss mich auch als Russen outen. Das oben beschriebene Problem kenne ich persönlich kaum, weil ich ja kaum vom Ufer aus angle. Aber so wie ich meine Landsleute, besonders die Sorte, die kaum arbeiten und nur den Vodka hineinkippen, kenne, war es mir nicht neu, was ich hier gelesen habe. Wenn Ihr wollt, könnte ich Euch versuchen zu erklären, wieso die Russen Euch so das Leben verderben. Also, meistens handelt es um die russischen Asys. Bloß die deutschen Asys tummeln sich auf den Bahnhöfen oder in den Parks, die russischen mit einer Rute in einer Hand und Flasche Vodka in der anderen auf den Seebrücken, Molen und was weiß ich noch wo, auf den Stellen also, von denen man mit geringsten Investitionen noch Fisch angeln kann. Außerdem angelt in Russland, grob geschätzt, fast jeder zweite Mann. Und was tun, wenn man keine Arbeit hat oder keine will, tja, saufen, saufen, saufen und eventuell noch angeln, die Zeit gibt es ja in Überfluss.
> 
> Generell kann ich sagen, dass Der Staat in Deutschland viel zu tolerant ist. Ladendiebe werden so gut wie gar nicht bestrafft, Ordnungswidrigkeiten werden nicht angezeigt, dank dem zu humanen Sozialsystem kommt es zum Verfall der Gesellschaft, Millionen von Mitbürgern  leben auf fremde Kosten und das zum Teil schon einige Generationen lang. Und dazu noch die barbarische Horden, die aus Deutschland, das gemacht haben, was wir jetzt mit Euch gemeinsam sehen. Ich bin kein Politiker und auch kein Neonazi, ich selber wurde in UdSSR geboren, aber eins ist mir klar, so kann es nicht weiter gehen, denn wenn wir wollen, dass unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder zumindest nicht viel schlechter als wir jetzt leben, muss es in diesem lande was geschehen. Und wir, als Angler, könnten z. B. einen kleinen Beitrag dazu leisten, indem wir bei solchen Zwischenfällen nicht einfach weggucken. Aber bitte versuchen sie nicht Euch mit den Russen zu prügeln, Straßenschlägerei ist so eine Art Volksport in Russland. Holt lieber Eures Handy aus der Tasche. Ein Anruf kann da schon ein Wunder bewirken.




|good: #r


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*



Hamsterson schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch als Russen outen. Das oben beschriebene Problem kenne ich persönlich kaum, weil ich ja kaum vom Ufer aus angle. Aber so wie ich meine Landsleute, besonders die Sorte, die kaum arbeiten und nur den Vodka hineinkippen, kenne, war es mir nicht neu, was ich hier gelesen habe.


 
Mein Respekt, das Du hier so offen bist. #6 

Es sind natürlich nicht alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Ich habe in meiner Nachbarschaft auch welche von Deinen Landsleuten. Auf die lasse ich auch nichts kommen, das sind super nette Mitbürger, sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich.

Bei der angesprochenen Clientel handelt es sich sicherlich um Ausnahmen, wie man sie auch unter uns Deutschen findet.


----------



## Allround_angler (12. November 2007)

*AW: Gestern an der Schönberger-Seebrücke*

Um dieses alte Thema nochmal aufzugreifen......Ich kenne einen russischen Anglerkollegen und dieser sagte mir.....Ihr Deutschen lasst Euch zu viel gefallen, ihr seid viel zu weich und zu freundlich.....kein Wunder dass man Euch den Fisch oder andere Dinge streitig machen kann.....Hier ging es inhaltlich jedoch nicht um das obige Problem sondern ein Problem mit den Tauchern und "seinem" Umgang mit dem Problem. Die Taucher hatten uns Anglern das Leben leider schwer gemacht und aus diesem Grunde hatte unser Angelverein auch seine Schotten dieses Jahr dicht gemacht hatte (Mitgliederschwund).

Was er wohl nicht aussprach aber was er eigentlich meinte ist, dass wir selten gewaltätig werden, um unsere Interessen durchzusetzen. Als er Probleme am See mit Tauchern bekam rief er gleich seine ganze Sippschaft per Handy an..... Das Aufgebot an Russen machte Eindruck auf die deutschen und französischen Taucher....Es hätte aber auch eskalieren können, denn er und alle anderen waren bereit Gewalt einzusetzen und es auch gewohnt Gewalt anzuwenden, wenn ihnen einer schräg kommt.

Ich denke mal diese Menschen sind sehr einfache Menschen (auch vom Denken her).....sie kommen aus einem armen Land und kämpfen dort um ihre Existenz und auch manchmal um ihr Leben, um nicht unterzugehen in einer Umwelt voller, Armut, Elend, Drogen und jeder Menge Gewalt und wo meistens ein Menschenleben nicht viel zählt. Verständlich ist dann auch ihr Verhalten, was uns als gewaltätig und habgierig erscheinen mag. Die Fähigkeit zu Teilen und der freundschaftliche Umgang ist ihnen fremd geworden und beschränkt sich meist nur auf den eigenen Freundeskreis und die Sippe und sie sehen uns nur als Konkurrenten, denen es eh schon viel zu gut geht. 

Ich finde langsam, dass sie diese Mentalität bei uns endlich mal ablegen sollten, denn wir leben hier in einem Land, wo Dir keiner was wegnimmt oder dich wegen ein paar Euronen gleich umlegt oder deine Menschenrechte verletzt. 

In Russland kannst du doch jeden Landstreicher für ein paar Mäuse als Auftragskiller anheuern, wenn du jemand anderen loswerden willst (......sagte mir der Russe.....). 

Ich habe hier manchmal den Eindruck das es einige immer noch nicht begriffen haben endlich umzuschalten und glauben, dass sie sich immer noch in Russland befinden. 
Wenn es um Angelplätze geht oder um Fische, meinen manche Russen gleich es geht um ihr Leben und so ist es auch kaum verwunderlich dass hier mit härteren Bandagen gekämpft wird als wir es gewohnt sind. Alkohol, die daraus resultierende niedrigere Hemmschwelle und die bereits vorhandene Agressivität sind dann nochmal ein anderes Thema, was dazu kommt.
Also....nutzen wir doch unseren Intellekt und geben diesen Menschen Kontra indem wir es über die Behörden sauber regeln.....Gerade solche Verstösse gegen Schonmaße ist doch ein super Grund und die Polizei versagt nicht überall wo sie gerufen wird....Wenn wir nur klagen und sagen, dass die Polizei nicht helfen kann.....selbst schuld!!!! 
Wenn wir so unsere Geschlossenheit zeigen ist es viel sinnvoller als als Anglergruppe das privat auszutragen und sich mit denen auf ein Niveau zu stellen. Und so lernen es schliesslich auch unsere neuen Mitbürger sich endlich einzugliedern.

Nochmal zur Richtigstellung: 
Ich hab nichts gegen Russen. Hab mich ja freundlich mit diesem einem, welcher ja auch bei uns Mitglied im Verein war, unterhalten. Was mich aber voll stört ist diese immense Gewaltbereitschaft bei "einigen" von ihnen, egal um welche Kleinigkeit es sich dreht. Hier müssen wir erzieherisch wirken und ihnen zeigen, dass es auch ohne Gewalt geht sein Recht durchzusetzen. Erst wenn wir ihnen zeigen, dass es auch anders geht und dass sie mit ihrem Verhalten bei uns auf Granit beissen, dann wird sich was ändern und das gilt für jede Nationalität, inklusive uns Deutsche !


----------

